

The lies we tell ourselves - atularora
http://joekraus.com/the-lies-we-tell-ourselves

======
pudakai
If we learned more from our failures than our successes, presumably
unsuccessful entrepreneurs, especially serially unsuccessful ones, would be
the ones most sought after for advice on startups....

